

Show HN: Producism: Capitalism 4.0 -- Imagine Second Life in the Real World - illvp
http://producism.org/manifesto

======
illvp
Would love any feedback on this model...

Our startup, Producia ([http://producia.org](http://producia.org)), plans to
apply this economic model on college campuses across the country.

We're starting our pilot at the largest university in VA, Virginia
Commonwealth University, in mid-January.

